# Moving to Orange County from UK - car and accomodation



## sarahemh (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi

I am moving from the UK to the USA in a couple of months. I will be working in Costa Mesa, so will be based somewhere in Orange County, California.

The move will be permanent so I will have the visa that goes with that while my green card application is in process.

With regards to a car, does anyone have any ideas how I might secure a car given that I will not have a US credit history? I could buy used but this will significantly eat into my relocation payment and I need this for accomodation, flights etc.

Also, any tips on good apartment rental agents in the area would be well received. As would ideas for places to stay on arrival that will not break my budget.

Finally, I welcome any general information about moving to the US, or about life in Orange County. For background, I am 32 and will be moving alone. Kind of scared about it!

Thank you!

Sarah


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is not very likely that you will be able to finance a vehicle. Please consider that fact that you need social security number and US drivers license and insurance to register a vehicle. It is impossible to recommend a vehicle. What are your needs, wants, budget? Long-term rental may be an option.
Google the respective airport and you can pick from a number of hotels.


----------



## sarahemh (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I should get my SS number within a month or so, and plan to apply for licence on arrival and take the California test after a few weeks.

I could spend about $6k on a car but this will significantly eat into my relocation payent so I would much prefer to hire purchase (not sure if you call it the same thing, basically putting down a deposit and then paying a monthly amount). Think this is where lack of US credit history becomes an issue.
I will need it mainly for commuting to work and driving around the local areas - not needed for the job itself, and will not be doing huge mileage. So, just a small roundaround really.

From the accomodation on arrival it was more that everything I found in the area seemed really expensive. Good suggestion on trying nearer the airport - I will check it out.

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

sarahemh said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving from the UK to the USA in a couple of months. I will be working in Costa Mesa, so will be based somewhere in Orange County, California.
> 
> ...


This may be a stupid question, but did you not come to Orange County at least for a visit before accepting a job and committing to moving there permanently? How do you know you will even like living there? Did you not check out cost of apartment rentals before hand? Or maybe you don't have a job lined up, which is my guess. What type of visas do you have?. If none, how do you know you will qualify for one?. If you can't afford to buy a used car for cash, (don't forget the insurance cost) and can't get credit, you may have to walk or bus for a while, other than maybe buying from a shady dealer that will gladly loan you the money at 30% interest . But it doesn't sound to me like you even have a visas yet, so guessing you may never ever come. If thats the case, you might want to wait until you have the visas in hand before asking questions to which the answers might be invalid by the time you do come., because that could be years, if ever!


----------



## sarahemh (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a job there with the US arm of my UK company and the visa is in process and I am likely to be moving in October. Following the move the company will be supporting my application for a green card. I did state this in my post but thanks anyway - really helpful!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> It is not very likely that you will be able to finance a vehicle. Please consider that fact that you need social security number and US drivers license and insurance to register a vehicle. It is impossible to recommend a vehicle. What are your needs, wants, budget? Long-term rental may be an option.
> Google the respective airport and you can pick from a number of hotels.


My uncle from the UK bought a used car in Arizona last year to drive around the US and Canada over a 3 month visit, he registered and insured the car with no problem, He didn't have a social insurance number or a US drivers license! It was a 1991 Honda, that he only paid $2000 (rust free) and then sold it 3 months later in Seattle for $2500, and never had a problem with it, so why spend $6000 if money will be so tight


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

sarahemh said:


> I have a job there with the US arm of my UK company and the visa is in process and I am likely to be moving in October. Following the move the company will be supporting my application for a green card. I did state this in my post but thanks anyway - really helpful!


Where does it say that in your post?


----------



## sarahemh (Jun 20, 2011)

Here - The move will be permanent so I will have the visa that goes with that while my green card application is in process.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

sarahemh said:


> Here - The move will be permanent so I will have the visa that goes with that while my green card application is in process.


Please remember, people come on here all the time saying they are moving to the US in the near future, but have never even applied for a visas or done anything to find out how to move, so when you say things like 'I will have a Visas" it makes you sound like one of those wanna be's, who are only dreaming about moving but probably never will, so people won't waste thier time trying to answer questions if they don't think you are serious. So don't leave things out like like "I have been approved for a visas' or " I will be working for my UK employer", at least then people might take you more seriously and you might get more replies. And word of advice, don't believe everything you read on here, no matter who posts it, ie: registering/insuring a car, refer to posting #6 to see my edit to my original.


----------



## sarahemh (Jun 20, 2011)

Good points, I didn't think of that. Sorry for being snappy!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

sarahemh said:


> Good points, I didn't think of that. Sorry for being snappy!


No worries, with all the UK ers posting on this and the Canada forum, I am used to important facts being left out of postings, which is why myself, and others question them, I guess its just the way things are done in the UK, You're not the first, and won't be the last. Good luck in California, say hi to Mickey and Minnie for me.


----------



## sarahemh (Jun 20, 2011)

Will do! Thanks for the amended post re cars, reassuring


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kimo said:


> My uncle from the UK bought a used car in Arizona last year to drive around the US and Canada over a 3 month visit, he registered and insured the car with no problem, He didn't have a social insurance number or a US drivers license! It was a 1991 Honda, that he only paid $2000 (rust free) and then sold it 3 months later in Seattle for $2500, and never had a problem with it, so why spend $6000 if money will be so tight


This did not happen in Arizona:>)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

California Department of Motor Vehicles
You can access everything from vehicle registration to drivers license including the tutorial. There is no "couple of weeks" window between application and taking your tests. AS CA resident you have ten days.

Driver License and Identification (ID) Card Information

Use the search function. I think we had a post this year about expat leasing but I cannot lay my hands on it. Buying a cheap used vehicle can go both ways for you. It runs - great! It does not run - what is plan B?


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> This did not happen in Arizona:>)


 Because you are a moderator, with great powers, I won't argue with you, but I know what he did, I saw the car, with Arizona plates on it, and went with him to Seattle to sell it before going back to the UK, because he couldn't sell a US registered car in Canada, and would have cost to much to import it for the reason of re-selling it. In fact, I believe the nephew of his wife even wrote about this same situation a few months back.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kimo said:


> Because you are a moderator, with great powers, I won't argue with you, but I know what he did, I saw the car, with Arizona plates on it, and went with him to Seattle to sell it before going back to the UK, because he couldn't sell a US registered car in Canada, and would have cost to much to import it for the reason of re-selling it. In fact, I believe the nephew of his wife even wrote about this same situation a few months back.


You can argue with me any day as long as you can show proof:>)

AZ has a 90 day non-resident registration. Its purpose is NOT for tourists to buy and sell their vacation vehicles. A traffic stop or accident with this registration will require a lot of answers. Maybe you can find out some of the actual details for other travellers.

OP will be in CA with L visa. With a GC on the horizon and then US citizenship she will not even blick outside CA law.

I would buy a bike. 500 cc has enough power to get around and is in a low insurance tier.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> You can argue with me any day as long as you can show proof:>)
> 
> AZ has a 90 day non-resident registration. Its purpose is NOT for tourists to buy and sell their vacation vehicles. A traffic stop or accident with this registration will require a lot of answers. Maybe you can find out some of the actual details for other travellers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

sarahemh said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving from the UK to the USA in a couple of months. I will be working in Costa Mesa, so will be based somewhere in Orange County, California.
> 
> ...


Plenty of Information on Orange County if you Google.

From looking at a map it goes from around Huntingdon Beach, across to Irvine and down as far as San Clemente. Around Costa Mesa you have the Newport Beach, Laguna, Santa Ana areas.

This area is relatively expensive - start doing accommodation searches on the Web to find out how much apartments (flats) are.

For the first month or so you are here plan on staying in a midrange hotel/motel. 
Hampton Inns/Embassy Suites/Hilton Express/Radisson come to mind. You may be able to get long-term rates with them. 

Once you are here you will find there are loads of free magazines in the grocery stores and accommodation adverts on Craigslist etc which will give you lots of options for renting.

Car wise, unless you have a big deposit you might struggle to get good finance rates for Hire purchase. When I arrived some 10 years ago I got finance from the car company itself. Paid it off after one year and so then had some credit history. Buying a second hand car might be more sensible.

You should contact your company's HR department as they will have info regarding hotels in the area closest to your work. This might also alleviate the need for a car straight away. 



Would suggest y

There are some pretty expensive areas


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

In Orange County, there are lots of places called Corporate rentals, where one can rent an apartment by the month, either furnished or unfurnished. Google " orange county corporate apartments", and then check. They are entire complexes for people on temporary jobs, or new to the area, etc, and either they or their company is paying the tab. There are several of these complexes in Costa Mesa. You could probably arrange everything in advance so that you could go straight there from the airport.

For the first few months, it wouldn't be a bad option and the rental is short term (not for a 1 year minimum). The cost for a studio or a 1 bedroom furnished may be equal to the rental cost of a normal 2 bedroom apartment, but it sure beats a hotel in the beginning.

Until you get squared away with a car, you could probably use the public bus system. Once you know the routes it is not a bad way to travel.

There are also lots of "no credit check" car agencies in Orange County. Yes, the interest rates are higher, but it is a good way to establish credit in the US. There are lots of agencies doing this for Mexican citizens because many are in the same boat as you are.


----------



## sarahemh (Jun 20, 2011)

Many thanks Crawford and Gringocarlos, I will check out all you suggest


----------



## globetrottingwebbs (May 5, 2013)

How have you found the OC? We are moving from London with our three children so too tips appreciated!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

